# My HB VG30 Rebuild



## mezerr (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought this truck 1 year ago, and I bought it with a leaky exhaust manifold. Broken bolts on the passenger side, rear. It wasn't that bad at first, and decided to live with it for the summer of 09. It's a 1993 Nissan King Cab, with the VG30E, 130,000 KMS.

Recently, I decided it was time to fix it, as the leak is getting ALOT louder, and causing ill effects on the rest of the motor / sensors / MPG. I was trying to put this fix off, as drilling into the head to takeout a exhaust stud is not something I wanted to do, it's a PITA. But so far, things have gone pretty well.

You can read my rebuild process HERE

If you have any questions, you can reply here, or go to the ABOUT ME page on my site to find my email.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

If you need a set of pistons let me know. I have a set of OEM Nissan Pistons for that motor, brand new in the box. I believe they are .20 over. Drop me a line if you want em'.

-Seth
[email protected]


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got a set of Brand new Nissan VG30E .020"/.5mm overbore rings....Here's my rebuilt VG30E for my1990 Maxima, just to give you some ideas...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Got any picture of your rebuild????


----------

